# bind: forward last?

## Parasietje

I'm running a bind nameserver, but now I'm intrigued by the "forward (first | only)" switch. I'm running a local domain: parasite.org. But this domain also exists on the internet. I want my name-server to look only at it's own zone files for the domain "parasite.org", and forward other requests to the DNS of my ISP. How do I do that? 

Now, if I request e.g. the configured address www.parasite.org, I get the correct LAN address. If I request nonexistant.parasite.org, it returns the internet address for parasite.org; it should return "non-existant".

----------

## adaptr

The normal operation of bind is to "forward last" in any case; it will always look in its own zones and cache first.

The forward options change this behaviour.

To correctly resolve your own internal domain you will need to cover the entire zone - it won't query the internet in that case, as indeed it should not have to, since you can access the domain locally.

I use a wildcard as the last (default) entry:

* IN A a.b.c.d

or

* IN CNAME local.host.fqdn

This means no query inside the domain will ever "fall through" your own zone.

----------

